# Auto Hold



## Earth Justice (Sep 12, 2018)

I wish the car would automatically engage in "HOLD" when the car is stopped. As of now, we would have to apply the brakes twice, once to stop and again to hold.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Earth Justice said:


> I wish the car would automatically engage in "HOLD" when the car is stopped. As of now, we would have to apply the brakes twice, once to stop and again to hold.


that was not my experience. Press the brakes to come to a stop and hold is engaged.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Once you apply the brakes and the car stops, don't lift your foot or anything, just press down with a slight pressure and it'll engage brake hold right away. It's one motion really.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Personally I don't think it can get any better, all you have to do is apply a little more pressure on the break pedal.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

As others have said, it’s really a single move as you just need more pressure. I wouldn’t want to change it to be automatic in case you didn’t want it to happen for whatever reason.

Say a manual trans car stops next to you on a hill and wants to start rolling back and forth — you show them how cool EVs are by doing the same and the world is rid of another ICE vehicle


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As others have said, it's really a single move as you just need more pressure. I wouldn't want to change it to be automatic in case you didn't want it to happen for whatever reason.
> 
> Say a manual trans car stops next to you on a hill and wants to start rolling back and forth - you show them how cool EVs are by doing the same and the world is rid of another ICE vehicle


I actually did this recently and my wife looked at me like I was insane.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Say a manual trans car stops next to you on a hill and wants to start rolling back and forth - you show them how cool EVs are by doing the same and the world is rid of another ICE vehicle


This is only cool in places with flat ground. West coast, this is called the a pain in the ass part of driving a manual transmission car.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Creep mode disables auto hold. Rightfully so.

But Hold is one step on the brake for me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Creep mode disables auto hold. Rightfully so.


If creep mode results in the car going backwards down a hill, I would argue that this is something Tesla should look into fixing. It would be a bit safer to ensure that the car holds in that case.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> This is only cool in places with flat ground. West coast, this is called the a pain in the ass part of driving a manual transmission car.


Not just West Coast... My part of Northwest Metro Atlanta is quite hilly, and I think I made the most use of my hand brake while I lived in Tallahassee, of all places. Most notably, there's a block that's on a 15% grade just east of the state capitol. Not much for the West Coast, but quite something for Florida!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> This is only cool in places with flat ground. West coast, this is called the a pain in the ass part of driving a manual transmission car.


This was my favorite part of owning a stick shift and getting to an offramp red light.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

NR4P said:


> Creep mode disables auto hold. Rightfully so.
> 
> But Hold is one step on the brake for me.


Auto Hold still works with Creep mode engaged. It just takes a much harder press on the pedal to activate it.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah you have to overcome the "creep torque" and then brake a little further past that to engage hold.


----------

